
Did Indian politicians receive CopperheadOS powered Pixel? - Abishek_Muthian
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/top-babus-given-secure-mobiles/article19621290.ece
======
Abishek_Muthian
I hope they are advised on OPSEC as well. The lack of Google Play Services,
shouldn't force them to search for 'Whatsapp apk' & install malware infected
apps. I hope an official app store repository is maintained in the F-Droid is
maintained & 'install from unknown sources' permanently disabled.

